# Baby shrimp survival rate...



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard having a good oxygen level in the tank improve survival rate, IAL's, using supplements to help with biofilm or bacteria works 
source:
http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2012/01/11/bacterial-products-for-shrimp-tanks/


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Try some bee pollen or EI for baby food.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Try some bee pollen or EI for baby food.


I have heard of using bee pollen. Can any vouch for this method and it's effectiveness on baby shrimp survival? 

Also, does hard boiled egg yolk also help baby shrimps the same way it does with baby fish fry?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Make sure you have some moss or leaf litter in there so that Bio film can grow like crazy. Also I would feed some baby food like no moto, EI or bebi. I also like adding some Bee Pollen and Earthworm powder as well.

But a big key is also making sure your water is super clean and you are not fouling it up.

Egg yolk might help in powdered form, as a whole I do not think it would do anything other than foul the water. You can buy powdered online


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

it comes down to to factors, environment and diet

increase surface area of the tank for more hiding opportunities. when i say have moss, i mean half the tank should be filled with moss. random 2x2" patches isnt going to do anything to help.

filtration is important but aeration is vital. keep the water highly oxygenated and try to eliminate stagnation.

diet should be comprised of protien foods to encourage faster growth. The enzymes in the tank should also be fed so that they provide a constant food source for the newborn shrimp.

if you are resistent from removing the male adult shrimp from the tank, then adjust feedings as you would with a large population whereby multiple feeding locations are made with feeding increased. The adult shrimp will hardly pay attention to the foods after the second or third serving giving the youngsters a chance to eat without being trampled upon. Lots of techniques to use. bee pollen is very helpful and healthy. I use it weekly.


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

Get plankton solution or Artemia nauplii solution. Stop filter, feed 5-10 drops leave it to sit for 10 minutes, start filter.

I used JBL Nobil Fluid, I think it works with marine plankton food for corals as well.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

this is huge

"filtration is important but aeration is vital. keep the water highly oxygenated and try to eliminate stagnation."

Acitydweller hit it on the head, I run sponges and air stones in all my tanks now


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm actually starting to wonder whether aeration is the limiting factor in my shrimp tank. I had suspected many other potential issues and quite frankly, aeration was never given a thought at all.


----------



## Computer Science (Sep 20, 2012)

Where does one find earthworm powder?


sbarbee54 said:


> Make sure you have some moss or leaf litter in there so that Bio film can grow like crazy. Also I would feed some baby food like no moto, EI or bebi. I also like adding some Bee Pollen and Earthworm powder as well.
> 
> But a big key is also making sure your water is super clean and you are not fouling it up.
> 
> Egg yolk might help in powdered form, as a whole I do not think it would do anything other than foul the water. You can buy powdered online


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Kensfish.com has earthworm flake. I bought that & ground it with a mortar and pestle.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

You can do what beta says but that has other stuff in it. As I get 100% earthworm powder from a local 100% organic top soil mfg.... The flake has binders in it and other such stuff to make it last and stay together


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Computer Science (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah okay. Thank you! The eggs of my berried shrimp are going to hatch soon and I'm really excited


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

sbarbee54 said:


> As I get 100% earthworm powder from a local 100% organic top soil mfg....


Still a little confused as to where I can find this. Not even sure where to find a local organic soil distributor. Would home depot or a florist shop carry this?


----------

